# Le blog du stalker



## Stalker (1 Juin 2004)

J'ai cru voir ici ou là quelques messages concernant mon blog, stalker (http://www.hautetfort.com/stalker/).
J'ai posté ce message pour que les critiques s'y déchaînent (au cas où), n'étant absolument pas désireux, sur mon blog, de recevoir la M... de la toile entière, ce qui est sans doute plus certain qu'une ou deux critiques intelligentes... J'ai quelque peu l'habitude des forums voyez-vous, sans bien sûr mettre en cause la qualité des intervenants de celui-ci...
Ensuite : je ne cache pas, oui, que la lecture de ce blog est difficile, d'abord par son fond qui s'adresse à un public assez lettré, ensuite par sa forme, à laquelle je ne puis pas grand-chose... Toutefois, ce blog, les textes qu'il contient n'ont absolument qu'un seul but : renvoyer vers les auteurs et les livres qu'ils évoquent...
Pour les intéressés, voici un entretien où ils apprendront deux ou trois choses me concernant :
http://www.legraindesable.com/

Cordial salut à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

C'est de toi dont il parle ici ?   
Je ne suis pas assez lettré que pour avoir entendu parler de ton blog... 
Je laisse ton PREMIER message en place car il y a peut-être parmi les membres de macgé des personnes intéressées, même si je ne trouve pas que ce soit une bonne façon de débuter sur un forum


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Idem, je ne dois pas être assez lettré car je ne comprends absolument rien a ton message d'origine (ou alors j'ai peur de bien le comprendre, justement...).

 "_J'ai posté ce message pour que les critiques s'y déchaînent (au cas où), n'étant absolument pas désireux, sur mon blog, de recevoir la M... de la toile entière, ce qui est sans doute plus certain qu'une ou deux critiques intelligentes... J'ai quelque peu l'habitude des forums voyez-vous, sans bien sûr mettre en cause la qualité des intervenants de celui-ci..._"

En gros, après décryptage, le but serait donc (si j'ai bien compris):

1 - D'aller visiter ton blog
2 - Si il y a critique, de la faire ici et non sur ton blog, afin d'éviter de tacher la blancheur de tes fonds de pages?

Je crains qu'il y ait incompréhension, là. MacG ne sert pas à ça et n'est pas ta BAL. Mais je me trompe sûrement. Tu vas nous expliquer avec des mots simples, des phrases pour illettrés (avec une virgule maximum) ce que tu voulais dire.


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

....1 

Recherche 

 :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

Faut faire fonctionner l'outil "fusionner les messages" mais peut etre comme comme moi, tu sais pas encore comment il marche


----------



## Stalker (1 Juin 2004)

Avec des mots simples donc, pour les mononeuronaux...

Visitez donc votre propre forum, et vous verrez que l'un de ses participants (ça va jusque-là ?) a indiqué mon blog en lien... Ont suivi des commentaires (en français : des commentaires ont suivi) plus ou moins intelligents...
Vous qui apparemment êtes de très grands informaticiens, savez que les statistiques d'un blog permettent de tracer les internautes, et de connaître donc leur provenance... C'est pour cela que j'ai su que pas mal de personnes se sont connectées à mon blog par votre intermédiaire...
Mon message précédent était donc pédagogique (pas trop dur l'adjectif, non ?) n'ayant en effet guère de temps à perdre dans ce type de forum qui n'est absolument pas destiné, apparemment et malgré son intitulé, à faire de la pub pour tel ou tel blog...
Pas de quoi, donc, fouetter un chat...
Le seul problème, c'est que je n'ai pu retrouver l'initiateur du fil sur mon blog, ayant entretemps (ça ne s'invente pas) paumé mes statistiques... J'ai donc inititié ce post au petit bonheur...
Je crois avoir été à peu près clair...


----------



## Stalker (1 Juin 2004)

Ben voilà, suffisait de demander... Coldfingers, c'est ça... Merci...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2004)

ça pue ton truc, on dirait du doc evil, pompeux, rasoire, inutile..


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Avec des mots simples donc, pour les mononeuronaux...
> 
> blablabla...



Bon, on ne va pas s'éterniser non plus sur les préliminaires... On va peut-être enfin pouvoir passer aux choses sérieuses, c'est à dire aux baffes ?!


----------



## Coldfingers (1 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pue ton truc, on dirait du doc evil, pompeux, rasoire, inutile..


  Mouarfffff ! C'est triste d'être aussi ignare ! C'est comme dans mémoires d'Ijon Tychy : être un nullos dans une boîte en métal et ne pas le savoir... 
 Le Stalker, c'est Juan Asensio probablement un des  meilleurs critique de littérature qu'on ait en France. Pour se décaper le citron aller voir le site de Le Dantec :http://www.subversiv.com/index.htm
 Pour mieux comprendre l'interview du Stalker : http://www.legraindesable.com/html/Entretien-Stalker.htm

C'est vrai qu'il vaut peut être mieux rester au ras de la moquette et que j'abuse. 
Oki ! plus d'infos dépassant la collection Arlequin ! Promis !, des pommes, des pommes et des scoubidous.

Mea Culpa ! je reconnais que ce n'est pas l'endroit pour donner ce genre d'info ! Mais, naïf, je me fais souvent  des fausses illusions sur les Macusers. En fait, c'est comme pour les secrétaires, les serruriers, les toubibs, etc  ! il y a de tout  : des gens normaux, des génies et des abrutis. Et puis c'est la loi de Jules Emile Thorrens qui dit que le nombre de cons au kilomètre carré dans toute la galaxie est égale partout où il y a une potentialité qu'il y ait des cons. Je n'exclus pas le fait d'en faire partie sans le savoir, cela dit, à ma façon, je me soigne au cas où.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Bon, tu vas te calmer et arrêter de te la péter ici.

Tu as déjà lancé ce sujet ici. 

La façon dont le sujet à été lancé est pour le moins cavalière surtout pour quelqu'un qui se considère comme le plus grand critique de la littérature.

Nous ne pouvons pas lire tous les sujets de ce forum et donc nous ne sommes pas tous au courant de cette petite histoire. Venir sur ses grands chevaux, agressif, ça va deux minutes.

Un petit extrait du post dédié au blog:



			
				Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit Blog ? Pour ceux qui veulent remonter de plusieurs crans leur crête de coq d'ado boutonnneux, voilà de quoi rentrer dans la zone ! Accrochez vos ongles aux falaises de verre : http://www.hautetfort.com/stalker





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> cher Stalker, ce mot sera aussi court que ton blog est lourd. Ne penses-tu qu'il serait temps de faire quelques *sacrifices* dans ton blog, voire le scinder ? Parce qu'aussi intéressant que cela puisse paraitre, comme tu dis, se jeter sur la façade d'un gratte-ciel comme ton blog peut rebuter. Je n'ai rien contre les tâches ardues et les lectures complexes mais je t'avoue que je prends plus de plaisir à me perdre dans un nabokov volontairement rebutant voire fouiller dans les obscurités d'une pensée klossowskienne quand ces textes se trouvent imprimés mais sur le net, faut penser à changer la résolution ou alors faire un zoom sur le texte pour que cela ne se transforme pas en calvaire.
> 
> et surtout, où vais-je mettre mes annotations ?



Tu éviteras de poster ce genre de messages:
"Mouarfffff ! C'est triste d'être aussi ignare !"
 "Oki ! plus d'infos dépassant la collection Arlequin ! Promis !, des pommes, des pommes et des scoubidous." sans savoir à qui tu t'adresses.


----------



## Coldfingers (1 Juin 2004)

Oups ! Marchant à pas de loup dans la  Mac Zone je n'ai pas pu lire l'info du Stalker nouveau membre, car dans cette zone, à en croire  Tarkovski, on ne cligne pas des yeux !!  alors on fini par manquer des trucs !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Pour une poursuite plus harmonieuse, ce sera ici.  

Même quand on est le plus grand critique littéraire, un minimum de respect s'impose.


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Visitez donc votre propre forum, et vous verrez que l'un de ses participants a indiqué mon blog en lien... Ont suivi des commentaires plus ou moins intelligents...





			
				Stalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posté ce message pour que les critiques s'y déchaînent (au cas où), n'étant absolument pas désireux, sur mon blog, de recevoir la M... de la toile entière, ce qui est sans doute plus certain qu'une ou deux critiques intelligentes... J'ai quelque peu l'habitude des forums voyez-vous, sans bien sûr mettre en cause la qualité des intervenants de celui-ci...





			
				Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir été à peu près clair...



Non, toujours pas, mais je vais essayer de traduire (Merci Macinside pour l'aide):

Amis forumeurs (A l'exception des Webolivistes qui peuvent crever dans leur ignorance) 

Le dénommé Stalker possède un blog qui se trouve ici. L'adresse de ce blog est indiqué dans son premier message mais il ne faut *sous aucun prétexte * y aller. En effet, certaines fortes têtes (nous avons les noms), ont cru bon de donner leur avis sur ledit blog, et leurs avis de foies jaunes ne sont pas (mais alors de très très loin) autorisés. Certains ont même fait référence à des chapitres de "Oui-Oui" du E. Blyton de sinistre mémoire, ce qui est -vous le savez- totalement interdit par la charte, toute littérature subversive faisant l'objet d'un effacement immédiat du message.

Malgré le fait que ledit Stalker aime K. Dick (ce qui tendrait à prouver qu'il n'est pas totalement irrécupérable), il aimerait à l'avenir que l'on ne parle plus de lui et surtout que seuls les membres possédant une maîtrise en lettres (après vérification de la validité des diplômes par le Pr M.Inside, spécialiste bien connu de nos lecteurs) et lisant l'égyptien dans le tag (Pierre de rosette évidemment interdite durant l'examen) cliquent sur son adresse.

Au cas où des petits malins (Big Stalker is watching you) ne répondant pas aux critères d'exigence ci-dessus indiqués trouveraient spirituel d'aller tout de même caresser de leur rétine impie les lignes tourmentées de notre saint blogueur, il va sans dire que nous serons d'une totale sévérité, et que leurs noms seront éclaboussés de la honte qui fait rougir les oreilles en public et engendre des problèmes d'érection en privé.


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

_mode=sortie renfrognée des profondeurs_



			
				Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Visitez donc votre propre forum, et vous verrez que l'un de ses participants (ça va jusque-là ?) a indiqué mon blog en lien...



Il y a quelques 800 000 posts, sur ce forum.... N'en déplaise à ta bouffitude, il est imaginable que l'un d'entre eux, et pas des plus intéressants, échappe à certains d'entre nous parmi les plus assidus.



> Ont suivi des commentaires (en français : des commentaires ont suivi) plus ou moins intelligents...



Les plus construits de ces commentaires portent d'ailleurs sur la forme en premier lieu. Ce diner qui nous est proposé sur ton blog est interminable. Sur une machine ultrapuissante, avec une connexion comme peu d'entre vous en ont (quoi, 38 000 kps, c'est pas grand chose...) et un 20", la roue tourne lorsque je fais défiler le texte principal. Tout ça doit représenter pas loin de 30 pages mises bout à bout. Peut être plus. Il faut apprendre à faire des archives...

Le blog est une fausse bonne invention. Il permet à des gens qui n'ont jamais réfléchi sérieusement à la forme de leur communication, de croire qu'ils vont là ouvrir une fenêtre intéressante sur leur propre univers. Mais, aussi riche et intéressant soit-il, un univers individuel doit être réfléchi dans sa forme d'exposition avant de se livrer au néo-warholisme.




> Avec des mots simples donc, pour les mononeuronaux...





> Mon message précédent était donc pédagogique (pas trop dur l'adjectif, non ?)



En fait, il me semble nécessaire de rapprocher ces citations issues de ton post précédent, d'une des premières phrases de ta prose estampillée _moi-je_ :



			
				posté à l'origine dans ton blog a dit:
			
		

> revue que je continue toujours de lire, ce qui est en somme le signe assez évident d&#8217;une grande richesse.



Outre que la phrase est suffisament mal tournée pour que l'on ne soit pas sûr du dépositaire de la richesse (la revue, ou toi, capable de la lire ?), je crois que nous sommes là au fond du problème soulevé par certaines réactions parues ici même. L'utilisation permanente d'un ton péremptoire, les commentaires hautains dont tu fais chez nous preuve, et la fatuité d'une partie de tes analyses, font problème à la lecture.

Il se trouve que je connais la plupart des ½uvres dont tu parles. Et nombre des commentaires, critiques et recensions dont elles ont fait l'objet. Et, chose étrange, je me retrouve en présence de quelqu'un qui partage vraisemblablement avec moi un univers artistique et culturel, et avec qui je n'ai aucune envie d'échanger.

Etrange, paradoxal, et finalement très commun.

Arrête de te regarder le nombril. Tu écriras mieux. Et soigne tes chevilles. 







_sur ce, je redescends...   Merci, Popol, d'avoir réouvert_


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Malgré le fait que ledit Stalker aime K. Dick (ce qui tendrait à prouver qu'il n'est pas totalement irrécupérable), il aimerait à l'avenir que l'on ne parle plus de lui et surtout que seuls les membres possédant une maîtrise en lettres (après vérification de la validité des diplômes par le Pr M.Inside, spécialiste bien connu de nos lecteurs) et lisant l'égyptien dans le tag (Pierre de rosette évidemment interdite durant l'examen) cliquent sur son adresse.
> 
> Au cas où des petits malins (Big Stalker is watching you) ne répondant pas aux critères d'exigence ci-dessus indiqués trouveraient spirituel d'aller tout de même caresser de leur rétine impie les lignes tourmentées de notre saint blogueur, il va sans dire que nous serons d'une totale sévérité, et que leurs noms seront éclaboussés de la honte qui fait rougir les oreilles en public et engendre des problèmes d'érection en privé.



Je me suis, permis, sauf votre respect, Altesse...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, toujours pas, mais je vais essayer de traduire (Merci Macinside pour l'aide):
> 
> Amis forumeurs (A l'exception des Webolivistes qui peuvent crever dans leur ignorance)



   
pour le reste aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## sonnypure (1 Juin 2004)

Salut....

Ce matin, je me suis levé, j'ai fait mes besoins.

je devrais peut etre me mettre dans mon blog


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis, permis, sauf votre respect, Altesse...



Faites, mon bon Camisol, et mes félicitations à Madame votre mère qui semble particulièrement douée pour la fabrication des squelettes : le votre est de toute beauté et doit vous assurer auprès des jeunes filles un succès qui doit faire bien des envieux.





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok ne tolère que les fils de soie, _le gros chanvre rugueux ne sied pas à sa délicatesse !_



Et là c'est pire: c'est du chanvre mou!


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faites, mon bon Camisol, et mes félicitations à Madame votre mère qui semble particulièrement douée pour la fabrication des squelettes : le votre est de toute beauté et doit vous assurer auprès des jeunes filles un succès qui doit faire bien des envieux.




Presque autant que vous, majesté. 

Mais je manque parfois de disponibilité pour toutes les satisfaire, et je ne parle pas des vieux libidineux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Gustave FLAUBERT dans" Correspondance I"

«C'est perdre son temps que de lire des critiques. Je me fais fort de soutenir dans une thèse qu'il n'y en a pas eu une de bonne depuis qu'on en fait, que ça ne sert à rien qu'à embêter les auteurs et à abrutir le public, et enfin qu'on fait de la critique quand on ne peut pas faire de l'art, de même qu'on se met mouchard quand on ne peut pas être soldat.»


Edmond et Jules de GONCOURT dans "Journal (t.1)"
«La critique est l'ennemie et la négation du génie d'un temps: Fréron avec Voltaire, Chénier avec Chateaubriand. Le journalisme est le triomphe de la critique. Cette feuille de papier d'un jour, le journal: l'ennemi instinctif du livre, comme la putain de la femme honnête.»
«Évidemment, les critiques n'ont été créés que le septième jour. S'ils avaient été créés le premier, qu'auraient-ils eu à faire?»


Anatole FRANCE dans "L'Île des Pingouins"
«On observe qu'en France, le plus souvent, les critiques musicaux sont sourds et les critiques d'art aveugles. Cela leur permet le recueillement nécessaire aux idées esthétiques.»


À méditer ...


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Bon, toi tu peux aller visiter le weblog


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

"Le pédant est d'abord possédé d'un vice  redhibitoire et incontrôlable : c'est un prof! Il ne perd pas  une occasion, ou plutôt, toutes les occasions lui sont bonnes, pour  chercher à transmettre son savoir.


Parce qu'il se croit sans cesse en situation  d'enseignement, le pédant est aussi celui qui est invariablement  socialement inadapté : enfermé dans son savoir, il ne communique  jamais réellement avec ceux qui l'entourent, jamais il ne les écoute réellement.  Il répond toujours à côté, et il est passé maître dans la digression  oiseuse, ou encore dans l'art d'empêcher l'autre de parler à force de  lui demander de le faire.


(...)


Bien sûr, tout cela correspond aussi à un trait de  caractère, largement répandu chez tous ceux qui sont spécialistes de  quelque chose : il est vaniteux de son savoir, comme les auteurs le  sont de leurs sonnets, comme les guerriers de leurs hauts faits militaires  (voyez Mascarille et Jodelet montrant leurs blessures de guerre -  fictives, puisque ce ne sont que des valets - à Cathos et Madelon dans Les  Précieuses ridicules). Vaniteux aussi de l'étendue de son savoir :  le pédant est forcément un encyclopédiste, il sait tout... et le reste,  et il veut le faire savoir.


Bref, le pédant est tout sauf un honnête homme :  il ne sait se comporter ni poliment, ni efficacement en société, il  manque de toutes les qualités qui font l'honnêteté, l'urbanité :  attention à l'autre, discrétion et modestie, en particulier sur ce qu'il  sait, enjouement tempérant le sérieux..."

Claudine Nédelec "Haro sur le pédant"


----------



## Stalker (1 Juin 2004)

Eh bien, décidément, absolument rien ne semble devoir sortir de ce forum si ce n'est un long filet sanieux et limoneusement puant...!
Petite précision ou bien récapitulatif : on parle de moi.
Je m'en rends compte.
Je viens voir de quoi il s'agit et donne quelques explications, notamment celle consistant à me battre la coulpe en affirmant que, oui, très certainement, je ne suis pas un pro de la mise en page mais que mon blog ne faisait que renvoyer aux textes évoqués ayant pu ajouter du reste, que le premier respect à donner à un lecteur est de ne pas lui proposer du caca, fût-ce avec quelques icônes de débiles mentaux et patatras !... un pinguoin prétendument modérateur (de quoi : de sa propore intelligence ?) s'alarme comme une pucelle tandis que le Momo, qui apparemment a lu deux ou trois livres d'Artaud, affirme qu'il a les mêmes goûts (pratiquement...) que moi...
Tu sais quoi l'ami : je m'en contrefous comme de ton premier post, c'est dire... Tu as lu la même chose que moi ? Sans blague ? Même Arnaud Viviant (Les Inrocks), la plus belle merde de la presse bobo a, au moins une fois dans sa vie, lu Bloy, Bernanos et quelques autres ?
Et alors andouille ? Cela me fait une belle jambe de le savoir...
Allez, ouste, je déserte cette mare aux canards... Si d'aventure quelques-uns ont envie de m'écrire, mon adresse est sur le blog...
Bonne chance les bavards anorexiques mentaux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, décidément, absolument rien ne semble devoir sortir de ce forum si ce n'est un long filet sanieux et limoneusement puant...!
> Petite précision ou bien récapitulatif : on parle de moi.
> Je m'en rends compte.
> Je viens voir de quoi il s'agit et donne quelques explications, notamment celle consistant à me battre la coulpe en affirmant que, oui, très certainement, je ne suis pas un pro de la mise en page mais que mon blog ne faisait que renvoyer aux textes évoqués ayant pu ajouter du reste, que le premier respect à donner à un lecteur est de ne pas lui proposer du caca, fût-ce avec quelques icônes de débiles mentaux et patatras !... un pinguoin prétendument modérateur (de quoi : de sa propore intelligence ?) s'alarme comme une pucelle tandis que le Momo, qui apparemment a lu deux ou trois livres d'Artaud, affirme qu'il a les mêmes goûts (pratiquement...) que moi...
> ...



Effectivement il en est l'exemple parfait ... et il le prouve! Comment peut-on être aussi pédant, fier de sa propre petite personne à ce point?! Comment quelqu'un qui est sensé garder un esprit ouvert peut-il être aussi fat, pensant séduire ses lecteurs avec un esprit aussi dédaigneux?!


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, décidément, absolument rien ne semble devoir sortir de ce forum si ce n'est un long filet sanieux et limoneusement puant...! (...)
> Bonne chance les bavards anorexiques mentaux...



 :love: 

Non, reviens! On déconnait!


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, décidément, absolument rien ne semble devoir sortir de ce forum si ce n'est un long filet sanieux et limoneusement puant...!
> Petite précision ou bien récapitulatif : on parle de moi.
> Je m'en rends compte.
> Je viens voir de quoi il s'agit et donne quelques explications, notamment celle consistant à me battre la coulpe en affirmant que, oui, très certainement, je ne suis pas un pro de la mise en page mais que mon blog ne faisait que renvoyer aux textes évoqués ayant pu ajouter du reste, que le premier respect à donner à un lecteur est de ne pas lui proposer du caca, fût-ce avec quelques icônes de débiles mentaux et patatras !... un pinguoin prétendument modérateur (de quoi : de sa propore intelligence ?) s'alarme comme une pucelle tandis que le Momo, qui apparemment a lu deux ou trois livres d'Artaud, affirme qu'il a les mêmes goûts (pratiquement...) que moi...
> ...



content que ta verve haineuse ne regarde que toi, évite de disperser ta semence alors.

al ouleima...


----------



## Nephou (1 Juin 2004)

Attendez, attendez, c?est une blag 
sanieux ?> syphillis ?> nase ?> zebig

C?est donc zebig qui nous fait une farce sous un pseudo par lequel il savait que nous aurions du mal à le démasquer  

sinon j?ai lu _le maître du haut château_ aussi 

:love: pareillement

edit: arrgh, mes caractères fétiches ne passent plus


----------



## benjamin (1 Juin 2004)

Faites preuve d'indulgence. Alors qu'il avait décuplé le nombre de visites sur son weblog grâce à la poignée de visites venant des forums ("on parle de moi", quel aveu), l'aliboron (dédicace pour Rémi) espérait trouver ici quelques personnes lui manifestant de l'intérêt. Quelle déception. Le weblog, lie d'Internet, fait décidément de beaux ravages dans les cerveaux.


----------



## golf (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Avec des mots simples donc, pour les mononeuronaux...


Hé, les "mononeuronaux" t'emmerdent à pied, à cheval, en voiture et en blog, sombre protozoaire !...




			
				Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir été à peu près clair...


Pas plus que ta bouilli de mots précédente !...


Critique littéraire !... Nombriliste haineux et taigneux...

Définition 
Critique littéraire : espèce de néandertalien qui regarde les autres réussir avec concupiscence et hargne

Basta...


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2004)

Il y a des jours ou gribouille me manque... Aujourd'hui en était un.
Enfin... _(soupir...)_ On rigole bien quand même !!  :love:


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2004)

Les critiques ? Bof... 
Les citations ? Re-bof...

Mais Audiar... Alalalala... Audiar !! Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !! M'en lasse pas !! :rose:  :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

_Pis c'est pas utile de faire trente pages dessus, il suffit de le lire... Encore mieux non ?!_


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> À méditer ...



Ouh là ! Faut pas tirer sur les ambulances comme ça, mon cher Tibo. Y a aussi des critiques qui écrivent par passion et qui savent la transmettre. Et on voit que les grands auteurs peuvent aussi avoir le fiel facile.

Enfin, bon, je dis pas ça pour défendre Stalker...  C'est marrant, il m'a fait pensé à Viviant avant qu'il ne prenne la peine de s'en démarquer bruyamment, comme pour éviter les soupçons d'imitation   

Mais bon, là, c'est moi qui tire sur l'ambulance  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> un pinguoin prétendument modérateur (de quoi : de sa propore intelligence ?) s'alarme comme une pucelle ...



Pour une fois qu'on ne me traite pas d'alcoolo, ça fait plaisir alors reste parmi nous.
Tu sera très bien chez les Webolivistes. groupement qui il est vrai ne compte pas que des intellectuelles dans ses rangs.     

P.S. Amok, tu as bien eu raison de me faire réouvrir, ce thread c'est que du bonheur.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, les "mononeuronaux" t'emmerdent à pied, à cheval, en voiture et en blog, sombre protozoaire !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remarque, dans le genre teigneux, tu te poses bien. Quant à haineux... Allez, je veux bien croire que ce post était un débordement.

Sans rancune


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> ...Bonne chance les bavards anorexiques mentaux...



héhé, je la note, tu ne seras pas venu pour rien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, dans le genre teigneux, tu te poses bien. Quant à haineux... Allez, je veux bien croire que ce post était un débordement.
> 
> Sans rancune



Non, non Golf n'est ni taigneux, ni haineux, il est juste Golf... Golf n'envoie pas dire par le voisin ce qu'il a à dire, c'est le maître de l'albatros toujours trois coups au-dessous du par, rien ne l'handicape!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si le weblog est la lie, le Bar pour ce Môôssieur en fut l'hallali !_
> :hein:



Mordu qu'il fut au cou par ces bêtes sauvages que sont les bavards anorexiques mentaux des bas-fonds d'internet...


----------



## golf (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...rien ne l'handicape!


Merci mon bô Tibo...
J'aime pas qu'on vienne foutre le souk dans nos bac à fleurs, c'est tout !


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Faites preuve d'indulgence. Alors qu'il avait décuplé le nombre de visites sur son weblog grâce à la poignée de visites venant des forums ("on parle de moi", quel aveu), l'aliboron (dédicace pour Rémi) espérait trouver ici quelques personnes lui manifestant de l'intérêt. Quelle déception. Le weblog, lie d'Internet, fait décidément de beaux ravages dans les cerveaux.



Merci Mon cher ami Benjamin mais soit tu parles de ceux qui ont éduqué mon peuple comme certain perse ou d'autre ou alors tu fais référence à mes racines vlaamischen-walonnaises

sinon, à part  ça, mon misol chéri d'amour, on se le fait quand ce pélerinage à Saint-Gombrowicz ? je crois avoir la possibilité de former un nouveau fervent en la personne du disciple TibomonG4, prêt à descendre de sa chaire lacanienne pour gambader sur les chemins avec nous...

_ces forums sont infâmes et emplis de personnes incultes... la lie se dépose dans les fonds de verre du diable (les flamands comprendront)_


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Bon, donc, prochain record à battre: éjecter en moins de 4 posts! 

je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que l'on devient vachement efficaces


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bon, je dis pas ça pour défendre Stalker...  C'est marrant, il m'a fait pensé à Viviant avant qu'il ne prenne la peine de s'en démarquer bruyamment, comme pour éviter les soupçons d'imitation



je ne me souviens pas de Viviant aussi virulent ou alors après une défaite de l'équipe de france de football... ou son éviction du plateau d'arrêts sur image...


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Ah merde, c'est pas le bar modérateurs ici!


----------



## golf (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, donc, prochain record à battre: éjecter en moins de 4 posts!
> je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que l'on devient vachement efficaces








- c'était quoi ce courant d'air ?!
- oh rien, un blogger de passage chez MacGé​


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, c'est pas le bar modérateurs ici!



tu deviens myope avec l'âge !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - c'était quoi ce courant d'air ?!
> - oh rien, un blogger de passage chez MacGé​




héhééhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

je crois qua Paul vient d'entamer sa 5ème Jupiler ! 

vas-y Paul je suis de toute soif avec toi !


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu deviens myope avec l'âge !



Oui, et dans ces pages je ne vois que du vert!


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je crois qua Paul vient d'entamer sa 5ème Jupiler !
> 
> vas-y Paul je suis de toute soif avec toi !



Mitou, mais je reste a la Vodka! 

Bon, si un nioub vient trainer, qui s'en charge? faut rester pro quand même


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Vous rigolez mais j'ai des obligations.    

Par exemple ce soir c'est de la Duvel. La Jupiler est partie le w-e. 

Je ne bosse normalement pas demain...  

Oula, on me réclame au canapé, les soirées sont fraîches pour le mois de juin.


----------



## golf (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mitou, mais je reste a la Vodka!
> Bon, si un nioub vient trainer, qui s'en charge? faut rester pro quand même



LUI


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - c'était quoi ce courant d'air ?!
> - oh rien, un blogger de passage chez MacGé​



il manque plus que sonnyboy


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous rigolez mais j'ai des obligations.
> 
> Par exemple ce soir c'est de la Duvel. La Jupiler est partie le w-e.
> 
> ...



Là je pense à ceux qui imaginent que modo c'est le rêve. regardez nous: de garde, obligés de picoler pour passer le temps, esperant un Stalker pour s'occuper...

Non, soyons clairs. Etre modérateur c'est pas tous les jours simple. Ce soir, par exemple. Il n'y a que bengilli qui est au bord de la piscine avec les top-modèles. Nous, nous sommes de garde et là je peux vous dire que ca craint grave. un bureau vide (Suisse oblige) avec deux ou trois magazines, et un minibar. Polo déjà à moitié schlass, Alem qui floode histoire de passer le temps, golf qui traine l'air mauvais dans la cour....

je vous le dit: il faut y croire....


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Suisse oblige)



on attaque le coffre ?  (j'ai mon chalumeau)


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

et je sais pas qui a foutu ce filtre anti-site de culs, j'arrive pas à me connecter... et le pc de la salle est inutilisable, mackie a vomi sur le clavier...

soirée de merde va.

pis il est où chagregel ? ya presque plus de bières fraiches depuis que mackie et foguenne sont arrivés...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] alèm]
pis il est où chagregel ? ya presque plus de bières fraiches depuis que mackie et foguenne sont arrivés...  [/QUOTE]

on la perdu en route je crois   la dernière fois qu'on la vu, il avait un slip sur la tête et il est partie dans les bois en criant "mort aux ours québécois" j'ai pas compris la


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

bon, quelqu'un appelle iMax pour qu'il descende en scoot en ville nous chercher des bières ? j'ai soif bordel...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

quelqu'un a piquer sont pot d'échappement, il a raté un virage en venant


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, c'est pas le bar modérateurs ici!



Heu!  Non, non!


----------



## golf (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...golf qui traine l'air mauvais dans la cour...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



ça expliquerai pourquoi l'autre a crier "mort aux ours québécois"


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, donc, prochain record à battre: éjecter en moins de 4 posts!
> 
> je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que l'on devient vachement efficaces



Oh non !!!! Ne me dites pas que cette lumière du soir, cet espoir de la création française, nous a si subitement quitté par la faute d'un ivrogne luxembourgeois, d'un grand méchant loup et d'un schizophrène inoffensif! Quel désespoir. Moi qui misais tant sur ce nouvel égo (im)posteur! 

C'est marrant, la vie, tout de même. On croit trouver une nouvelle population en adoration, on espère gagner un combat de prose, et voila qu'on abandonne lachement. Ce type semble adorer Dantec. Mais il n'en a que quelques défauts. Dantec, au moins, à son nihilisme pour lui. Ca lui évite de trop s'hypertrophier l'égo. Et puis MGD a tâté de toxiques que ce sous Renaud Camus semble n'avoir jamais approché que lors d'expériences téléologiques... Manifestement, il ne connait pas l'extase du triclocybe...

C'est dommage, parce que ça promettait de nous changer de notre quotidien.



			
				stalker a dit:
			
		

> tandis que le Momo, qui apparemment a lu deux ou trois livres d'Artaud, affirme qu'il a les mêmes goûts (pratiquement...) que moi...



J'adorrrrrre !   




			
				stalker a dit:
			
		

> Et alors andouille ? Cela me fait une belle jambe de le savoir...



Je te cite, parce que je sais que tu vas revenir lire, incorrigible pétomane verbeux. Ta jambe n'est certainement pas belle. Mais une chose est sûre, je ne suis pas une andouille. Tu ne sais rien de ce que je suis, tandis que ton incroyable amour de toi te pousse jusqu'à nous présenter tes propres détracteurs, qui me semblent, ma foi, fort sympathiques. Toi aussi, tu pourrais être sympathique, à force de te mettre à nu pour te faire admirer. Mais tu ne sais pas faire. 
De moi, tu ne sais rien. Ni que je suis une andouille, ni combien de livres j'ai bien pu lire. Je place mon égo dans la dissimulation de sa vérité, car je ne crois pas dans le verbe, mais dans ce qu'il cache d'expression animale. Je ne suis ici qu'un anonyme, qui cache d'autres figures, et ce sont ces masques qui me permettent de vivre une vie sereine. 

Alors va, casse-toi, tu fais bien. Vire de là. Brule ton propre feu, où tu veux, mais pas chez nous. Chez nous, les égo ont plus d'intelligence que tu n'en a manifesté jusque-là. Et tu sais pourquoi... parce que tu nous prends pour des cons. File! Et bonjour à madame ta mère...


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à part  ça, mon misol chéri d'amour, on se le fait quand ce pélerinage à Saint-Gombrowicz ? je crois avoir la possibilité de former un nouveau fervent en la personne du disciple TibomonG4, prêt à descendre de sa chaire lacanienne pour gambader sur les chemins avec nous...



hum... intéressant. Effectivement, je le crois susceptible de. Je ne sais pas quand, mais je commmence à avoir hâte, somme toute !   



> _ces forums sont infâmes et emplis de personnes incultes... la lie se dépose dans les fonds de verre du diable (les flamands comprendront)_



Celle-là, il faut que tu me l'expliques. Ou alors je vais finir par citer du catalan


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

ahah ! j'ai enfin trouvé une de tes failles ! 

et "dieu" sait ô combien j'aime explorer les failles. Pour la compréhension, ce sera le nom de la prochaine bière que nous ne manquerons pas de boire ensemble.

shalom haver ! :love:

je prends ma retraite de nuit.


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Alem] 

je prends ma retraite de nuit. [/QUOTE]


La bise :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2004)

*     je note que dans tous les cas de figure, il aura fait parler de lui ...
* 

  Du coup ça donne pas du tout envie de mettre en ligne son WebBlogg    

et d'abord, , on fait ce qu'on veut, on y met ce qu'on veut , et moi ce Blogg...
*y menquiquine    *


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Oh non !!!! Ne me dites pas que cette lumière du soir, cet espoir de la création française, nous a si subitement quitté par la faute d'un ivrogne luxembourgeois, d'un grand méchant loup et d'un schizophrène inoffensif! Quel désespoir. Moi qui misais tant sur ce nouvel égo (im)posteur!
> 
> C'est marrant, la vie, tout de même. On croit trouver une nouvelle population en adoration, on espère gagner un combat de prose, et voila qu'on abandonne lachement. Ce type semble adorer Dantec. Mais il n'en a que quelques défauts. Dantec, au moins, à son nihilisme pour lui. Ca lui évite de trop s'hypertrophier l'égo. Et puis MGD a tâté de toxiques que ce sous Renaud Camus semble n'avoir jamais approché que lors d'expériences téléologiques... Manifestement, il ne connait pas l'extase du triclocybe...
> 
> ...



J'aime bien ce camisol, il est bien...


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du coup ça donne pas du tout envie de mettre en ligne son WebBlogg



si tu veux, je t'amènerais un jour sur celui où je raconte mon éducation sexuelle... mais c'est un autre moi, hein !


----------



## camisol (1 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce camisol, il est bien...



_heu... je vais redescendre, là...
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: _


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux, je t'amènerais un jour sur celui où je raconte mon éducation sexuelle... mais c'est un autre moi, hein !



   et tu me montreras tes estampes japonaises ???


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et tu me montreras tes estampes japonaises ???



Je ne sais pas....

Tu es plutôt.....

ce genre-là :








ce genre-ci :






,

ce type là :





ou cet autre encore :






 :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Oh non !!!! Ne me dites pas que cette lumière du soir, cet espoir de la création française, nous a si subitement quitté par la faute d'un ivrogne luxembourgeois, d'un grand méchant loup et d'un schizophrène inoffensif! Quel désespoir. Moi qui misais tant sur ce nouvel égo (im)posteur!
> 
> C'est marrant, la vie, tout de même. On croit trouver une nouvelle population en adoration, on espère gagner un combat de prose, et voila qu'on abandonne lachement. Ce type semble adorer Dantec. Mais il n'en a que quelques défauts. Dantec, au moins, à son nihilisme pour lui. Ca lui évite de trop s'hypertrophier l'égo. Et puis MGD a tâté de toxiques que ce sous Renaud Camus semble n'avoir jamais approché que lors d'expériences téléologiques... Manifestement, il ne connait pas l'extase du triclocybe...
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas tout compris mais ça à l'air bien.


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas tout compris mais ça à l'air bien.


 tu as tort. Certains font de la bière, avec les triclocybes....


----------



## bengilli (2 Juin 2004)

Il n'empêche que ce petit épisode nous a démontré qu'on savait encore faire de "l'engueulade de haut vol à MacG"  Force aussi est de constater que pris entre les fourches caudines de nos superstars du soir, le lascard n'a pas, malgré une élocution que, sportivement, on lui reconnaitra fameuse, pu tenir plus d'une reprise. A vous les studios...


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2004)

..... :love:  :love: ... je ne fais que passer ,
je suis sur que vous avez tout bue :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Stalker (2 Juin 2004)

Comme je ris, bande d'abrutis...

Momo, je retire décidément ce que j'ai dit puisque tu nous donnes la suprême satisfaction à laquelle le crétin ne peut jamais s'empêcher de céder : tu n'es pas une andouille mais une belle bouse parlante, ce qui se voit sur les forums... Je ne te connais pas, certes non et n'ai guère besoin de le faire, ayant déjà mille fois rencontré ton type d'imbécile, absolument commune, bavarde et elle-même jalouse de ses privilèges dont le plus conséquent est : parler pour ne rien dire...
Vois-tu sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise, comme tu n'as aucune intelligence particulière, malgré la proclamation de tes goûts littéraires, il faut bien que tu avoue que tu es incapable de critiquer SUR LE FOND un de mes papiers...
Allez, afin que je puisse, une nouvelle fois, pilonner ta large faille annale qui, il est vrai, a déjà accueilli bien des projectiles , voici un petit lien, sur MG Dantec : 
*Villa Vortex de Maurice G. Dantec ou le roman-monstre :*

[url]http://www.hautetfort.com/stalker/billets/7145/[/url]
Tu m'en diras des nouvelles couillon andropausé... Si tant est que tu sois capable de dépasser deux lignes...
Qui a dit que les gloires de ce forum de nabots m'avaient impressionné ? 
C'EST UNE BLAGUE les décérébrés ?
Arnaud Viviant aurait plus de panache que vous tous réunis... que dis-je, même Alizée aurait plus de répondant...


----------



## Stalker (2 Juin 2004)

Anales bien sûr mais Momo, qui connaît le sujet, aura corrigé de lui-même...
Encore que, c'est probablement dans les annales de la crétinerie forumeuse que ce nain électronique, aussi pansu que le cerveau du modérateur a l'air étique (maigre, ndlr), a dû maintes fois s'illustrer.
Pas vrai l'Artaud des bacs à sable ?


----------



## Stalker (2 Juin 2004)

Roberto, tu n'as probablement rien lu de moi...

Je n'ai pas écrit un journal, dont je me fous, mais des CRITIQUES, sur d'autres donc... Il est vrai que les tentatives pitoyables de journaux sur le web sont à faire pleurer de rire les singes...
Que veux-tu, la médiocrité profitera toujours de nouveaux instruments qui, justement, la décupleront...


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

bah,  oui tu en profites par exemple...


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas....
> 
> Tu es plutôt.....
> 
> ...



on a dit estampe, pas hentai


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans commentaires...  :hein:


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sans commentaires...  :hein:



Si, un !! La prochaine fois que Roberto me pique mes répliques, je lui brûle une chemise !!    


  

  :love:

_Ça fait tout de même plaisir de voir que *notre ami* s'est levé encore une fois du bon pied... Plouf !! Dans le seau..._  :hein:


----------



## SecretAboutBox (2 Juin 2004)

On me dit que dézinguer un weblog, ce n'est pas tout à fait du piratage. Quelqu'un me confirme cette argutie juridique ?


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2004)

Annonce d'interet public :
Le club mickey de la grande plage de Saint Lunaire (35) cherche animateur imbu pour 
soirées chamalow.

Laisser CV et lettre de motivation manuscrites à l'Accueil de la MGZ  :rateau:   

Bon sinon, cette sortie, elle est bien au fond à droite?


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Comme je ris, bande d'abrutis...
> 
> Momo, je retire décidément ce que j'ai dit puisque tu nous donnes la suprême satisfaction à laquelle le crétin ne peut jamais s'empêcher de céder : tu n'es pas une andouille mais une belle bouse parlante, ce qui se voit sur les forums... Je ne te connais pas, certes non et n'ai guère besoin de le faire, ayant déjà mille fois rencontré ton type d'imbécile, absolument commune, bavarde et elle-même jalouse de ses privilèges dont le plus conséquent est : parler pour ne rien dire...
> Vois-tu sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise, comme tu n'as aucune intelligence particulière, malgré la proclamation de tes goûts littéraires, il faut bien que tu avoue que tu es incapable de critiquer SUR LE FOND un de mes papiers...
> ...



Alors là, moi, je veux prendre la défense de stalker. Car le but de toute littérature est quand-même d'émouvoir son lecteur. Et sincérement, des textes qui vous coupent le souffle comme celui-ci, j'en ai pas lu beaucoup. Non, mais relisez : "sous-taupe d'arrière-cour pakistanaise" ouaaaaaaah ! "Couillon andropausé" oooooooh ! "bande d'abrutis" trop fort ! "Maurice G Dantec", bon, là, il va un peu loin, quand-même, mais on mettra tout ça sur le compte de l'audace. Franchement, tous ce talent littéraire pour sortir des invectives aussi haineuses et pitoyables, ça force le respect, non ? Un aussi subtil mélange entre les insultes d'un collégien humilié et la spontanéité du beauf contrarié, seul un authentique esprit, de ceux qui marquent leurs époques, pouvait le faire.

Eh, trouduc ! Garde-le toi, ton auteur raciste. Pour ma part, je préfère la niaiserie d'Alizée, toujours plus divertissantes et drôles que tes écrits et ceux de ton maître à penser. Et je préfère même Viviant. Alèm à raison de me le rappeler, au moins, lui, il n'ouvre pas la vanne à fiel à tort et à travers.


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2004)

Non, mais franchement, c'est sidérant ! Le type se pose en chantre de la littérature, et l'essentiel de son style, c'est des groupes nominaux injurieux ! Je fais la même chose quand une boule de bowling me tombe sur l'orteil. Prises séparément, ils pourraient être drôles, on pourraient même les compiler dans un bouquin qu'un présentateur télé opportuniste éditerait et qui cartonnerait chez les lycéens (moi, à mon époque, c'était les "ta mère"). Mais quand ils cimentent une loghorrée pareille, qui a visiblement été réflechi (sans déconner, c'est que le propos est structuré et motivé, quoique crétin, donc c'est qu'il y a bien eu un courant électrique pour agiter une poignée de neurones et quelques synapses, ce qui est la manifestation physiologique de la reflexion), donc quand ils illustrent un tel discours, eh ben, euh, eh ben... eh ben c'est pas bien !

Bon, ces conneries, c'est surtout un coup à s'énerver tout seul. F'rais mieux de retourner bosser, moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, tu n'as probablement rien lu de moi...
> 
> Je n'ai pas écrit un journal, dont je me fous, mais des CRITIQUES, sur d'autres donc... Il est vrai que les tentatives pitoyables de journaux sur le web sont à faire pleurer de rire les singes...
> Que veux-tu, la médiocrité profitera toujours de nouveaux instruments qui, justement, la décupleront...



Je dois dire que la tête est sans doute pleine, quant à savoir si elle est bien faite c'est une autre histoire. 
L'écrit, puisqu'il s'agit de cela, est donc réservé à une "élite". Où va-t-on avec de telles idées? J'aimerai le savoir...je crois déjà m'en souvenir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, tu n'as probablement rien lu de moi...



Vous refusez donc de l'obliger... Et bien oui grand mamamouchi...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais franchement, c'est sidérant ! Le type se pose en chantre de la littérature, et l'essentiel de son style, c'est des groupes nominaux injurieux ! Je fais la même chose quand une boule de bowling me tombe sur l'orteil. Prises séparément, ils pourraient être drôles, on pourraient même les compiler dans un bouquin qu'un présentateur télé opportuniste éditerait et qui cartonnerait chez les lycéens (moi, à mon époque, c'était les "ta mère"). Mais quand ils cimentent une loghorrée pareille, qui a visiblement été réflechi (sans déconner, c'est que le propos est structuré et motivé, quoique crétin, donc c'est qu'il y a bien eu un courant électrique pour agiter une poignée de neurones et quelques synapses, ce qui est la manifestation physiologique de la reflexion), donc quand ils illustrent un tel discours, eh ben, euh, eh ben... eh ben c'est pas bien !
> 
> Bon, ces conneries, c'est surtout un coup à s'énerver tout seul. F'rais mieux de retourner bosser, moi.



Moi j'aime assez...  :rateau: 
Un petit coté Hergé transcendé et mis au goût du jour... :love:


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime assez...  :rateau:
> Un petit coté Hergé transcendé et mis au goût du jour... :love:



J'espère que t'es pas si grossier, quand un coup de soleil de tombe sur les orteils


----------



## baax (2 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Comme je ris, bande d'abrutis...
> Vois-tu sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise, comme tu n'as aucune intelligence particulière, malgré la proclamation de tes goûts littéraires, il faut bien que tu avoue que tu es incapable de critiquer SUR LE FOND un de mes papiers...
> Allez, afin que je puisse, une nouvelle fois, pilonner ta large faille annale qui, il est vrai, a déjà accueilli bien des projectiles , voici un petit lien, sur MG Dantec :
> *Villa Vortex de Maurice G. Dantec ou le roman-monstre :*



Pas mal ce /billets/7145/. Difficilement critiquable SUR LE FOND en effet tant le lecteur est averti dès le départ des appréciations personnelles de l'auteur critiqueur concernant... la Critique. Mince, 3 feuillets d'introduction (ouille! non pas là!) pour dézinguer les copains et nous dire que, oui, décidément, c'est le Stalker qui est le chef d'escadrille ! On apprends même, avec soulagement pour certains fainéants de la lecture, que ce /billets/7145/ aurait pu être plus developpé contrairement à la population de nos neurones : "... qui trouent la trame d?un roman tel que Monsieur Ouine. "*Nous ne pouvons le faire faute de place.*"
Comme l'a dit Lupus, il est quand même curieux de voir cet esprit lettré (_Belgique: se dit d'une personne qui sait lire et écrire. nldbr_ ) se vautrer à satiété, aussi bien dans ses textes que dans ses messages sur le forum, dans la vulgarité, le fiel et l'infatuation les plus totaux et assumés.
Pour un athlète du bulbe comme le Stalker, où en est l'intérêt ? Ca le chatouille peut-être là, et là. Sinon, le saupoudrage incessant de référence est pas mal fait, on pourrait presque penser à un Hoax. Faut avertir Sokal et Bricmont pour leur prochain livre. Et merde, voici que je cède également au name-dropping cher à nos vieux homoncules aérophagiques purulents et critiquophiles qui peuplent les rédactions et se commettent dans les feuilles littéraires où la médiocrité de leur plume désolante le dispute à l'ineptie pathologique contenue dans les posts de ce forum. 
... fichtre, c'est contagieux ce truc !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2004)

Euh ! Je viens d'arriver !!!!:rateau: 
Puis-je être utile à quelque chose ????????:rateau:


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je viens d'arriver !!!!:rateau:
> Puis-je être utile à quelque chose ????????:rateau:



Oui !! Fais bisous !!  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je viens d'arriver !!!!:rateau:
> Puis-je être utile à quelque chose ????????:rateau:


 Oui, comment on fait un blog ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2004)

Stalker a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, décidément, absolument rien ne semble devoir sortir de ce forum si ce n'est un long filet sanieux et limoneusement puant...!
> Petite précision ou bien récapitulatif : on parle de moi.
> Je m'en rends compte.
> Je viens voir de quoi il s'agit et donne quelques explications, notamment celle consistant à me battre la coulpe en affirmant que, oui, très certainement, je ne suis pas un pro de la mise en page mais que mon blog ne faisait que renvoyer aux textes évoqués ayant pu ajouter du reste, que le premier respect à donner à un lecteur est de ne pas lui proposer du caca, fût-ce avec quelques icônes de débiles mentaux et patatras !... un pinguoin prétendument modérateur (de quoi : de sa propore intelligence ?) s'alarme comme une pucelle tandis que le Momo, qui apparemment a lu deux ou trois livres d'Artaud, affirme qu'il a les mêmes goûts (pratiquement...) que moi...
> ...


Doc Evil, sors du corps de cet abruti!!!


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je viens d'arriver !!!!:rateau:
> Puis-je être utile à quelque chose ????????:rateau:



Remettre ton avatar


----------



## joanes (2 Juin 2004)

C'est super, c'est un régal. Merci encore pour toute cette logorrhée, qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse ici


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2004)

Lance un sujet, tu vas voir, comme on s'amuse...


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil, sors du corps de cet abruti!!!



Dis pas de bêtise, frangin. Doc ne mérite vraiment pas cette comparaison.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2004)

Mais qui a encore réouvert l'UltraFlood?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Non ... rien 

PS: Pour les bières s'adresser à Foguenne et pour le Littré, qui est en option, s'adresser à stalker (surtout pour les promotions qui sont réservées exclusivement aux mononeuronaux)


----------



## joanes (2 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lance un sujet, tu vas voir, comme on s'amuse...



En fait j'ai quelques doutes sur la motivation de notre critique littéraire. Se faire connaître, faire connaître son blog? Peut-être veut il faire monter ses statistiques pour pouvoir mettre de la pub sur ses pages (pour la StarAc, ou pour le Chantier)? OU un numéro SMS surtaxé? Ou c'est un irrepréssible besoin de reconnaissance? Ou alors il pense que sur la toile il peut, de sa prose écraser l'ombre de ceux qu'il ne peut pas dans la vraie vie?
Enfin, il m'a bien fait rire. Mais je trouve un peu légeres ses réponse à Camisol. Ce garçon manquerait-il d'humour? (On ne peut pas non plus être un grand critique et en plus avoir de l'humour).

Sinon la proposition :


			
				SecretAboutBox a dit:
			
		

> On me dit que dézinguer un weblog, ce n'est pas tout à fait du piratage. Quelqu'un me confirme cette argutie juridique ?



Me semblait assez intéressante :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non ... rien
> 
> PS: Pour les bières s'adresser à Foguenne et pour le Littré, qui est en option, s'adresser à stalker (surtout pour les promotions qui sont réservées exclusivement aux mononeuronaux)



Il faut que je demande à bebert... Je n'ai plus de monnaie sur moi...  :sick:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil, sors du corps de cet abruti!!!



héhé, mdr,           

coucou Doc.


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

(éructé par) Stalker a dit:
			
		

> (blablabla) belle bouse parlante (blablabla) ton type d'imbécile (blablabla) sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise (blablabla) tu n'as aucune intelligence particulière (blablabla) couillon andropausé (blablabla) nain électronique (blablabla)



_Je savais bien que sa bouffitude reviendrait pour tenter de nous hanter.

Ca doit faire très mal, pour qu'il revienne avc une telle incapacité à s'exprimer,  autrement que par l'insulte et l'arrogance. Ce garçon est visiblement incapable de relations sociales, ce qui expliquerait son éjection des structures collectives auxquelles il dit avoir participé, et son confinement dans l'autoproduction de sa prose malhabile, qu'il s'agisse de son weblog ou d'éditeurs à compte d'auteurs._

Tu voudrais que je critique *sur le fond* tes papiers ? Mais c'est toi qui est venu sur mon terrain de jeu, et non l'inverse! Tu es aussi maladroit tactiquement que littérairement.
Tu prétends construire une critique littéraire, mais elle n'est qu'un masque pour énoncer un projet politique mal défini par ses épigones. Chaotique _et_ catholique. Patriote _et_ sans frontières. Rebelle _et_ en manque d'ordre. Moraliste _et_ décadent. Nihiliste _et_ religieux. Anarchiste _et_ capitaliste.
Et comme tu n'es qu'un sous-produit de cette mouvance, tu n'as pour toi que l'insulte et l'éructation. Ton incapacité à formuler ton propre dessein ne te laisse survivre que dans la misanthropie et l'admiration d'étoiles lointaines et inaccessibles.
Même l'animalité que tu aspires à retrouver t'effraye, comme en témoigne ta manipulation des insultes à caractère sexuel.
Tu n'es ni vivant, ni mort, J.A. Stalker. 

Tu n'es _rien_.

Et seul ce néant te permet de croire que tu existes.


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _Je savais bien que sa bouffitude reviendrait pour tenter de nous hanter._
> 
> Tu n'es _rien_.
> 
> Et seul ce néant te permet de croire que tu existes.



" Je vous dois combien docteur ? "


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2004)

Bonjour M. Le Troll

 :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

- Je vous dois combien docteur ? 

- C'est, gratuit pour les R'm'istes de l'intellect, la CMU fonctionne bien pour ces indigents là ; de plus, vous avez droit à une cure gratuite chez MOF avec BHL...​


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Annonce d'interet public :
> Le club mickey de la grande plage de Saint Lunaire (35) cherche animateur imbu pour
> soirées chamalow.
> 
> Laisser CV et lettre de motivation manuscrites à l'Accueil de la MGZ :rateau:


Rmoui, c'est à quel sujet ? 



Je n'aurais osé le rêver... Un sujet sur Stalker dans le bar MacG. Ils ont enfin commencé à s'intéresser à de la VRAIE culture dans ce lieu de débauche... Peut-être même qu'on pourra en sauver quelques uns, qui sait ? C'est quand même d'un des plus grands que l'on attend dans les prochaines semaines dont ils sont en train de parler, là !

...
'Tendez, petit doute... On parle bien du même Stalker, n'est-ce pas ?:hein:


----------



## Balooners (2 Juin 2004)

Je remercie Mr Amok  de m'avoir fait découvrir ce post.

Cependant, je reste perplexe sur l'intelligence littéraire de notre Mr Stalker. ​ Dans tout ce qu&#8217;il raconte, il ne sait que gémir des insultes certes bien écrites, mais des insultes quand même. Mr Stalker, si vous lisez ces lignes, sachez que vous vous rabaissez à une stupidité qui me dépasse. Vous êtes là, à déblatérer des parties de romans avec deux ou trois citations afin de montrer votre culture.

 En vous regardant, une seule chose vient à mon esprit, (sûrement trop petit pour vous), une citation de Madame Françoise Sagan : « _La culture c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale._ »

 Oui, je ne sais que penser de votre prestation qui me désole. J&#8217;ai parcouru un tantinet votre blog, mais que de déballage, pauvre et sans vie. Pourquoi un tel acharnement ? Peut être avez vous une Maîtrise de lettre et alors ? Beaucoup de personnes l&#8217;ont eu avant vous et ne se vantent pas à ce point.

 Je pense Mr Stalker que vous restez un incompris frustré de votre déboire intellectuel.

 Pardonnez-nous de ne pas avoir votre intelligence  mais dès que vous reviendrez sur ces forums soit dit en passant « techniques » n&#8217;oubliez pas de nous faire signe afin que nous puissions jouir de votre pathétique prestation de « m&#8217;as-tu vu ?».

 Mr Stalker ne vous croyez pas dans une élite intellectuelle, un jour ou l&#8217;autre vous risqueriez de tomber bien bas.

 Cordiales Salutations


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

Tiens, à propos, ce Stalker, intellectuellement construit comme il est, ce doit être un U zombien de wintel !...


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Rmoui, c'est à quel sujet ?
> 
> 
> 'Tendez, petit doute... On parle bien du même Stalker, n'est-ce pas ?:hein:



Oui. Ou presque. C'est la vo







que son pseudo insulte...


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> " Je vous dois combien docteur ? "



Rien. En fait, je pense que son cas relève d'une autre spécialité, la chirurgie neuronale post-traumatique, dont l'un des grands spécialistes est d'ailleurs (et malheureusement pour lui) un homonyme du patient :

Juan A Asensio, _Complex and challenging problems in trauma surgery_, Demetrios Demetriades, Thomas V. Berne, guest editors.


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil, sors du corps de cet abruti!!!




et toi arrete de flooder sur le bar


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2004)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il vaut peut être mieux rester au ras de la moquette et que j'abuse.



 pas touche, sinon je t'écris "Designed for WindowsXP" sur le front et je t'enferme dans la même pièce que jéromemac


----------



## einqui (2 Juin 2004)

Bon, apres une longue reflexion, et au prix d'un immense sacrifice de mon precieux temps, j'ai decide de rendre visite au site de ce monsieur. 
Effectivement, la mise en page laisse a desirer.... Et puisque l'auteur lui-meme le confirme, c'est bien la preuve definitive d'un manque total de respect pour le lecteur. Ca doit aussi vouloir dire qu'il se moque du support..... et cela me rappelle que fut-un temps on faisait de tres jolis rouleaux de papier toilette imprime.....  

Quant au texte en lu-meme, je remarque que M. Stalker (j'ai horreur d'employer un article defini devant le nom d'une personne, exception faite de Sa Majeste l'Amok qui lui le merite plus qu'amplement  )... Donc, je remarque que M. Stalker, sous le pretexte d'encenser la litterature qu'il apprecie, ne fait que cracher sur les autres oeuvres qui evidemment ne sont que de la .... (je n'ai pas eu le courage de faire un copier-coller des meilleurs passages des posts de Stalker...., faites votre choix  ). C'est de la critique comparative, c'est comme Omo contre Skip.  Mais au finale, ils lavent tous les deux aussi blancs.

Et pour finir sur la definition de pedant que propose IlestbonsonG4 , il me semble plutot que le pedant est quelqu'un qui se targue dans cesse de son savoir (reel ou fictif), non pas dans le but d'eduquer la basse populace qui l'entoure, mais bien dans le seul et unique but de faire ressentir a cette meme populace a quel point elle est ignare et se complait dans la fange. Et si jamais ma definition n'est pas la bonne, on pourra toujours demander a l'Academie francaise de rajouter le mot Stalker dans le dictionnaire!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir sur la definition de pedant que propose IlestbonsonG4 , il me semble plutot que le pedant est quelqu'un qui se targue dans cesse de son savoir (reel ou fictif), non pas dans le but d'eduquer la basse populace qui l'entoure, mais bien dans le seul et unique but de faire ressentir a cette meme populace a quel point elle est ignare et se complait dans la fange. Et si jamais ma definition n'est pas la bonne, on pourra toujours demander a l'Academie francaise de rajouter le mot Stalker dans le dictionnaire!



La définition est la bonne d'ailleurs Robert est d'accord avec toi 

*"Pédant" ou "stalker" * (puisqu'il est maintenant de notoriété que c'est un synonyme :

Nom et adjectif ("pedante", 1560 ; mot italien "pedante", du grec "paideuin" qui veut dire éduquer, enseigner)
Le pédant est _"celui qui enseigne aux enfants"_ sur un mode péjoratif il s'agit d'_ "une personne qui fait étalage d'une érudition affectée et purement liversque"_, ou encore _ "qui manifeste prétentieusement une affectation de savoir, d'érudition"_.
Dans le premier car c'est un pédagogue dans le deuxième ou le troisième ; un cuistre.

D'ailleurs toujours d'après Robert, Jules Renard (pas le Canis Lupus, même s'il aurait pu en être l'auteur) a écrit * :
 "Un pédant est un homme qui digère mal intellectuellement"* 

PS: La prochaine fois que tu demandes un truc pareil, c'est toi qui recopies le dico


----------



## einqui (2 Juin 2004)

Mais j'ai pas de dico!!!!!!!   
Enfin si,[Mode Stalker On]
Vous n'aurez pas perdu votre journee, bande d'ignares, je vais avoir la bonte de vous dire qu'en japonais, pedant se dit :

Gengakusha (mais vous ratez les beaux Kanjis...)

[Mode Stalker Off]

Y'a pas a dire, trouver des insultes debiles, c'est un art!! A quand des insultes calligraphiees par Stalker au Musee d'art moderne???


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

T'as pas de dico et moi je ne parle pas japonais 

 Si tu le cries trop fort, on va encore nous dire que nous sommes (et moi sans doute plus que toi ) des animaux mononeuronaux courant après un savoir qu'ils ne rattraperont jamais. Voyez stalter la toute la malédiction qui nous frappe  ...

Et à part ça il fait quel temps au Japon?


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai pas de dico!!!!!!!
> Enfin si,[Mode Stalker On]
> Vous n'aurez pas perdu votre journee, bande d'ignares, je vais avoir la bonte de vous dire qu'en japonais, pedant se dit :
> 
> ...



en romaji, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## rezba (2 Juin 2004)

Je souhaiterais qu'on ne salisse pas ici le nom de "Stalker". C'est une magnifique ½uvre, qui ne mérite pas l'infamie d'être assimilée à la prose de cet érudit de mes deux....


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

D'autres que lui ont un blog? On pourrait mieux se connaître...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> D'autres que lui ont un blog? On pourrait mieux se connaître...



C'est ici que ça se passe.


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

vais aller voir ça. merci modo


----------



## einqui (2 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ça il fait quel temps au Japon?



Il fait beau et chaud et par chez vous?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Ou presque. C'est la vo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus de nombreux éclats de rires, j'aurai en plus appris quelque chose grâce à ce thread... Que du bonheur je vous dis 

_Merci Camisol, au passage_


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

Trouve-toi ça, c'est du bonheur...


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non, le Stalker tu ne sauras pas grand'chose de moi que ce que j'en dis et en dessine, et tout comme Camisol _(qui lui aussi est notre ami et dont j'aime à penser qu'il est celui que je crois)_, tout comme lui je ne suis pas tout à fait le personnage que j'affiche, bien évidemment...



Tu supputes, toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau et chaud et par chez vous?



Il fait chaud et beau  Tout va bien  et toi?


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau et chaud et par chez vous?


Non, chaud et beau ! (contrepèterie)




			
				[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> En plus de nombreux éclats de rires, j'aurai en plus appris quelque chose grâce à ce thread... Que du bonheur je vous dis







Même cerveau clair sur soi même !!!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

Ce n'est pas pour en rajouter mais bon, ça fait peur...     

Je vous mets deux passages courts mais ô combien hilarant. 

*"Avez-vous abandonné l'idée de créer une revue ?"* 

"Pour l'instant oui. Trop de travail, et surtout, au risque de vous étonner, d'énormes difficultés pour recruter des gens qui savent écrire? Mon pessimisme sans doute ?"

*"En dehors de la littérature, quelles sont vos activités, si ce n'est pas indiscret ? "* 

"Mais voyons, je ne fais rien d'autre que lire!"




J'ai un peu mal aux abdos tellement j'ai ri.


----------



## Blytz (2 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas pour en rajouter mais bon, ça fait peur...
> 
> 
> "Mais voyons, je ne fais rien d'autre que lire!"




Il est frustre de ne pas avoir de vie privee?? 

Sinon c est moi ou il y a des fautes d'orthographe dans ces postes?? Pas autant que dans les miens, mais pour quelqu un qui se prend pour un dieu en litterature ca fait bizzare...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

Ce mec est un haineux !
Je viens d'interroger une relation critique littéraire, une vrai cette fois ! Ce misérable cloporte n'est pas qu'une façade dans ce que vous avez lu de sa plume, il est en permanence comme çà, doublé du plus formidable faux Q qui puisse exister, genre collabo ! D'ailleurs si vous regardez bien ses écrits vous y retrouverez les tics littéraires des plus illustres zélateurs du régime des maîtres à l'eau de vichy...
Des kilos de haine, de nombrilisme et finalement d'impuissance intellectuelle...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce mec est un haineux !
> Je viens d'interroger une relation critique littéraire, une vrai cette fois ! Ce misérable cloporte n'est pas qu'une façade dans ce que vous avez lu de sa plume, il est en permanence comme çà, doublé du plus formidable faux Q qui puisse exister, genre collabo ! D'ailleurs si vous regardez bien ses écrits vous y retrouverez les tics littéraires des plus illustres zélateurs du régime des maîtres à l'eau de vichy...
> Des kilos de haine, de nombrilisme et finalement d'impuissance intellectuelle...



Ça ne m'étonne guère...
Des relents de Poujadisme, quand on lit son interview et sa façon de conspuer de façon ordurière tout ce qui ne suit pas sa "pensée. :hein:


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

Hé stalmachin !
Ton blog et ton intellect



​


----------



## grib-daemon (2 Juin 2004)

> Il y a des jours ou gribouille me manque... Aujourd'hui en était un.
> Enfin... _(soupir...)_ On rigole bien quand même !!  :love:





Vous êtes priés de laisser les démons morts dormir.... 


t'ain vous faites un boucan cé pas possible comme ça... 
Même mort on à pas la paix.  :hein: :hein: :hein: ut: 

Alors maintenant salsifi, ou sinon Son Altesse Sérénissime L'AMOK vas faire des invoquations pour que je reviennes avec les autres pour nettoyer sa noble forteresse de tranquilité. 


Ah mais j'vous jure ut:


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

Oh, un Lazare en goguette !! :affraid:


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaiterais qu'on ne salisse pas ici le nom de "Stalker". C'est une magnifique ½uvre, qui ne mérite pas l'infamie d'être assimilée à la prose de cet érudit de mes deux....



comme toutes les autres oeuvres de Tarkovski qui se passaient très bien du bavardage humain pour se consacrer au mystère.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ce /billets/7145/. Difficilement critiquable SUR LE FOND en effet tant le lecteur est averti dès le départ des appréciations personnelles de l'auteur critiqueur concernant... la Critique. Mince, 3 feuillets d'introduction (ouille! non pas là!) pour dézinguer les copains et nous dire que, oui, décidément, c'est le Stalker qui est le chef d'escadrille ! On apprends même, avec soulagement pour certains fainéants de la lecture, que ce /billets/7145/ aurait pu être plus developpé contrairement à la population de nos neurones : "... qui trouent la trame d?un roman tel que Monsieur Ouine. "*Nous ne pouvons le faire faute de place.*"
> Comme l'a dit Lupus, il est quand même curieux de voir cet esprit lettré (_Belgique: se dit d'une personne qui sait lire et écrire. nldbr_ ) se vautrer à satiété, aussi bien dans ses textes que dans ses messages sur le forum, dans la vulgarité, le fiel et l'infatuation les plus totaux et assumés.
> Pour un athlète du bulbe comme le Stalker, où en est l'intérêt ? Ca le chatouille peut-être là, et là. Sinon, le saupoudrage incessant de référence est pas mal fait, on pourrait presque penser à un Hoax. Faut avertir Sokal et Bricmont pour leur prochain livre. Et merde, voici que je cède également au name-dropping cher à nos vieux homoncules aérophagiques purulents et critiquophiles qui peuplent les rédactions et se commettent dans les feuilles littéraires où la médiocrité de leur plume désolante le dispute à l'ineptie pathologique contenue dans les posts de ce forum.
> ... fichtre, c'est contagieux ce truc !



hum... tu lis trop libé toi !


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2004)

grib-daemon a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes priés de laisser les démons morts dormir....
> 
> 
> t'ain vous faites un boucan cé pas possible comme ça...
> ...



T'arrives trop tard, c'est tout ! Et nous, on y arrive très bien sans toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

grib-daemon a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes priés de laisser les démons morts dormir....
> 
> 
> t'ain vous faites un boucan cé pas possible comme ça...
> ...



Zut j'ai manqué le démon de 19H50  :hein:


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> hum... tu lis trop libé toi !


Oui, devines où !...


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

si tu parles de toi, ta vie gastrique ne m'intéresse pas.

si tu parles de baax, c'était un private-joke.


----------



## camisol (3 Juin 2004)

Le fond de l'air est frais.


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Le fond de l'air est frais.



normal, on a calmé tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Je fais remonter ce fil;

en dehors du fait qu'il est excellent. Si, si. A lire absolument.

En plus il illustre assez bien ce que nos chères ou moins chères  modos ont à subir parfois.

j'en profite pour vous demandez ce que vous pensez en général de la critique. Cinema, Littérature, Art;

Perso, j'adore les critiques télé de l'obs qui généralement n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet de l'émission :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mars 2006)

*Stalker*
texas Ranger©?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> Une sorte de Chuck Norris de l'intelligence au service de... heu... de l'intelligence, un Burt Reynoldz de l'analyse cristalline et engagée, le Stiven Sigol de la critique aiguisée de compétition.
> Mais en mieux.
> 
> ...



C'est un monument d'anthologie que je ne pouvais pas laisser dans l'oubli. Et tout ce qui y est dit résume assez ce que je pense de certains critiques. 
Mais, pas seulement littéraire. Les critiques musicaux sont pas mal non plus. J'ai entendu une critique sur le dernier David Gilmour. Il se fait attaqué parcequ'il n'a pas repris de "tubes" des Floyd. Gilmour est furieux (à raison). Il devrait s'enfermer dans une vieille bulle (excellente au demeurant) pour faire plaisir et s'intderdire de montrer son art et  là où il est aujourd'hui. Moi qui aime bien sa musique; j'ai déja les "anciens", c'est du nouveau que je cherche.

Merci aux protagonistes


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2006)

Il ne s'agit pas réellement de critique, ici, mais de pensée politique.
La critique n'en est qu'un habillage, qui s'appuie sur l'exégèse de quelques romanciers de fiction auxquels on prête une vision messianique ou, à tout le moins, un message planétaire salvateur.
Chaque fois que je veux savoir ce que pense la f(r)ange intellectuelle du conservatisme la plus nihiliste, je vais sur le blog du stalker, et je déroule la pelote de cette haine de l'humanité qui la caractérise. 
La pensée de la décadence a ceci de fascinant qu'elle ne se pose plus depuis longtemps la question de ce qu'elle est elle-même, et qu'elle dénie à quiconque le droit de lui être comparée dans l'intelligence ou la connaissance. Il faut la lire pour comprendre comment, à partir de constats parfois très proches de ceux largement répandus, ou de ceux que l'on pêut légitimement partager ("la démocratie est imparfaite" en est le meilleur exemple), on glisse petit à petit vers "la démocratie n'aboutit qu'à la médiocrité", "plus personne ne sait écrire, plus personne ne sait penser", "les démocraties sont laches, qu'elles meurent donc de leur lacheté", "la monarchie, la théocratie, l'autoritarisme ou l'oligarchie sont les seuls régimes capables d'assurer au peuple sa survie malgré sa bétise", "la loi du plus fort est la seule qui respecte l'équilibre de la nature".

Le petit plus du blog en question, c'est cette facilité à insulter, mépriser, dire sa haine de l'autre. Exposer sa misanthropie comme le font ses modèles littéraires, mais avec le language des journalistes de "je suis partout".
L'adresse du blog a changé, ce qui fait que cette remontée ne constitue pas en soi un vecteur de publicité. Et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La pensée de la décadence a ceci de fascinant qu'elle ne se pose plus depuis longtemps la question de ce qu'elle est elle-même, et qu'elle dénie à quiconque le droit de lui être comparée dans l'intelligence ou la connaissance. Il faut la lire pour comprendre comment, à partir de constats parfois très proches de ceux largement répandus, ou de ceux que l'on pêut légitimement partager ("la démocratie est imparfaite" en est le meilleur exemple), on glisse petit à petit vers "la démocratie n'aboutit qu'à la médiocrité", "plus personne ne sait écrire, plus personne ne sait penser", "les démocraties sont laches, qu'elles meurent donc de leur lacheté", "la monarchie, la théocratie, l'autoritarisme ou l'oligarchie sont les seuls régimes capables d'assurer au peuple sa survie malgré sa bétise", "la loi du plus fort est la seule qui respecte l'équilibre de la nature".


Ce qui rend plus que jamais nécessaire à mes yeux le rappel de certaines évidences : l'exercice éclairé de la démocratie demande à la fois d'être informé et de respecter certaines valeurs qui sont le socle de la Nation et de l'État et dont le partage fonde l'appartenance à la communauté (dans son sens le plus large bien sûr).


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rezba, tu es not' porte-parole ?
> Tu t'y colles ?
> Tu as l'air en phase, ce que t'as pondu là sous nos applaudissements symboliques me semble digne de déclencher une lueur d'intérêt dans l'il scrutateur du Stalker© !!



Oh que non. 
De toutes façon, j'écris bien trop mal, et je suis bien trop con pour pouvoir susciter son intérêt. Sauf à essayer de rechercher de sa part un chapelet d'insultes aussi merveilleuses que "sous-taupe d'arrière latrine pakistanaise", il n'y a rien à gagner dans une telle aventure !


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui rend plus que jamais nécessaire à mes yeux le rappel de certaines évidences : l'exercice éclairé de la démocratie demande à la fois d'être informé et de respecter certaines valeurs qui sont le socle de la Nation et de l'État et dont le partage fonde l'appartenance à la communauté (dans son sens le plus large bien sûr).



Il n'y a pas de démocratie sans éducation ? Il n'a pas d'avenir démocratique sans renouvellement périodique du contrat social ?
Je signe des deux mains, mon bon doc. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de démocratie sans éducation ? Il n'a pas d'avenir démocratique sans renouvellement périodique du contrat social ?
> Je signe des deux mains, mon bon doc. :style:


La démocratie, comme la peinture à l'huile, c'est bien difficile. Mais c'est bien plus beau quand on ne la laisse pas aux mains des démagos.


----------

